# Help my put a price on Gracie.



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would think you should register her prior to trying to sell her. It opens up your market to more possible buyers. Price-hmmmm. Maybe $1500? Max, registered.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna fork over the money to register her. The point is I'm poor, lol. If they want to register her, they can, but like I said, what she sells for isn't a concern, so if I only get $500 or give her away to the right home, I'm okay with that. I just want to have a reasonable price in mind and give it a shot. If I can get $1000 for her, I'd take it, obviously, but it's more about the money I'll save than the money I'll make.

I plan to exhaust all personal options before I put her on Craigslist or anything. If I can keep her offline, I will, I'd rather her go to a friend of friend of a friend.

ETA: I'll also try to get her in shape and in consistent work this winter. It's hard without a covered arena but it'll keep her at her best and her price can possibly increase. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Ask for $1500, sounds like she has had alot of hard work put into her and just needs some fine tuning. ask 1500 and take 1200.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'd price her at $1,200. I think $1500 maybe a bit much for a fairly green unregistered horse these days. If you start her at $1,200, you may get offers between $800 and $1000. You'll get some money out of her, not a lot, but sounds like a good home is more than you could ask for.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that the bucking into the canter issue is at least partly due to those saddles sitting so badly on her withers; with her being downhill it just compounds that. Regardless, it is a major problem that may deter people... I know that bucking will drop a horse way down on my list, and they have to have some major redeeming points for me to want to deal with that issue. 
Really, in my opinion, this is a bad time to sell - between the whole slaughter issue, the drought, and winter being an awful time to sell regardless (everybody's thinking of selling, not buying in the winter) - I think if you're wanting to sell, don't have your heart set on a price and instead look for the best home and accept a potentially lower price. 
I would maybe list her for $800-$1000, maybe a slight bit higher if you want.. then be willing to deal if you find a fantastic home. Her bucking/canter issues ARE going to be a problem.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It could be that saddle, I'm not riding her in it anymore. She started out bucking into the canter when we first started cantering, but she soon stopped. She picked it up again but I think part of it is not having been worked much at all this year. I'm hoping to get her past this by spring. Aside from one legit fit, she mostly just tosses her head and "bounces," I wouldn't even call it a real buck. Doesn't mean I won't disclose it to her new owner though, I'd rather overestimate her only "vice" and find someone who is okay with it than risk someone being surprised. 

I realize it's a bad time to sell, especially going into winter. Which is fine, I'll keep her all winter. I'll keep her all next winter. But it would be financially irresponsible of me to keep killing myself supporting both horses. A good home is certainly more important, like I said, it's not about the money I get for her but the money I save. I'm just not about to list a free horse. I need to put a price on her.

Thanks for the input so far guys, I know the market isn't huge for grade green broke mares, but I'm hoping I can find someone who will like a cute and fun small project 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Friendly bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think only a few hundred. She's green, not trained in anything, is not registered, downhill, potential attitude and needs work. There's too many well broke and trained horses out there for the 1-2k range for your mare to be competitive in that price range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Despite her few conformation flaws, like being down hill, I think she'd make a super cute 4-H pony  Of course the bucking needs to be long since addressed. (I agree on the saddle fit comment) I would say $500. She is not currently registered and its usually a costly, pain in the rear process as the horses get older. She is green broke and green grade horses are a dime a dozen. If you are not in a hurry, try higher, if finding a good home is key I'd stick around $500 and "deal" if you feel its right. Free or a couple hundred bucks attracts the wrong kind of attention. If you are lucky, someone open to finishing a horse and putting six months on her then finding her a home would take her for that price. But you are more likely to find a good ol' horse trader or someone un-prepaired financially if you list to low. However for $1000 I could find a lot more horse in this market. Good luck!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Awww.

If I could afford another horse and didn't live in Virginia, I'd totally give her a loving home with a new brother XD

I hope you can find her a great new family.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with NewImage. I wouldnt pay more the $400 for her honestly. And even THAT is pushing it. An unregistered bratty mare with minimal training. Itll cost hundreds to register if now that she older. Shes a project horse thatll need quite a bit of work. For $800 you can get a well broke, registered horse. 

This is not a sellers economy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sadly as others have said it isn't a sellers market at all right now. Things are scary, with the slaughter issue, drought, economy in general. I've had 4 phone calls this week alone wanting to give me free horses that were young & green but registered and even free I passed them up. All decent horses but not worth putting the money or time into with the market we are in. It's awful but that's the sad reality. 

I don't know what the market is like in your area but here it's in the tank unless you have something that is showpen ready, a sound steady eddie babysitter for a kid or a close to finished prospect that would be ready for the showpen come spring. 

If she were mine I would either keep her until she had more polish on her or list her reasonably compared to other local horses.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Reno!

Thanks for all the input, folks. I've been browsing the local Craigslist and DreamHorse, I'm finding a lot of mutt yearlings in the $1500-2000 price range. I was hoping to find something similar to Gracie but couldn't. I'm thinking I can start the price at $1000 OBO and settle with whatever the right home offers me.

She is well started, I am confident a good rider will get her over not wanting to canter, hopefully I'll be able to work her this winter. She doesn't misbehave at all when out of the roundpen. She also is much more even now, will always be a touch downhill but not too drastic. Her only other glaring flaw is being a bit turned out at the knee, she's a pretty well built little girl.

Disclaimer: Not making excuses about her behavior, I'm totally realistic about her. She's not dangerous, I just want to make sure she doesn't end up with someone on the timid side because it won't work. I also don't think she's "better than she is," or worth more, the prices of horses here are in the range I said. Horses are worth what people will pay so we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a shame you are so far away! I was seriously in the market for a project along those lines before I found the gelding I am getting. That said, he is 6yo, grade, fairly well broke, sound, trail ridden and aside from needing some groceries in good health and I am only paying $275 for him. I hope the market is better where you are and I really hope you find her a great home.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to a production auction tomorrow that has a few grade horses that kind of fit your Gracie's description. Not too old, can be reg'd, have a few issues and otherwise are sound riders. I'll let you know what they go for. Don't hold your breath, it won't be much.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The market does seem to be better here. I only saw a few horses in the couple hundred dollar range and Gracie is a better horse than they were. Everything else is at least $3k up to $25,000. I put her out to my friends at $900 OBO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

